# new zealander in alassio



## ellej_d (Jul 3, 2010)

I am a middle aged married woman living in alassio (Just arrived). I would love to meet other english speaking people. Can anyone help please.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

*hello*

hi there welcome and hope you enjoy living in italy. don't know where alassio is but i guess it's up in the north somewhere? i'm sure you'll find some new friends it takes a while to settle and get used to a new culture but you'll soon feel at home. i live in the centre of italy and have been here for three years and i thoroughly enjoy the life here. all the best 


ellej_d said:


> I am a middle aged married woman living in alassio (Just arrived). I would love to meet other english speaking people. Can anyone help please.


----------



## ellej_d (Jul 3, 2010)

*Alassio*

Hello, Thanks so much for your reply. We are based 70km west of Genoa on the coast - fabulous place. I have only been here a few days, having lived in Greece for 10 years. All new, can't understand anything in the supermarket!! If I'm down your way I will let you know. Take care.


----------

